# Denon X1000



## Mr.Jones98 (May 25, 2014)

Hi Everybody,
I've just joined the forun because I would like to set up a 5.1 home theater system and I think I have some specific components I would like and I would like you to check them out and see if they can work together without any problem:

Reciever: Denon x1000

Speakers: Infinity Primus P153 (Front/rear) x4
Infinity P. Pc251: (Center) x 1
Infinity P. Ps38: (Subwoofer) x1

I hope you can all help me out! 
BTW, my room is kind of small That's why I thought of this 5.1 configuration.


----------



## Philip Nel (Apr 23, 2014)

Hay Mr Jones98

everything you mentioned will work together fine,just don't overdrive the system.


----------



## Lulimet (Apr 4, 2014)

There is no reason to think that you will have a problem. The X1000 is a nice receiver.


----------



## Mr.Jones98 (May 25, 2014)

Thanks a lot,guys!


----------



## nova (Apr 30, 2006)

I agree, they should work fine together. Even though your room is small, may want to consider going with the P163 for the front L&R. As I recall the P153 rolls off rather quickly bellow 80Hz. The extra 10-11 Hz on the bottom end of the P163 may well make a big difference integrating the sub into your system.


----------



## Mr.Jones98 (May 25, 2014)

That's what I thought about the front speakers later,Nova. Would it be ok if I used the P143 instead of the P153 as surround speakers? Thanks,Nova!


----------



## chashint (Jan 12, 2011)

Mr.Jones98 said:


> That's what I thought about the front speakers later,Nova. Would it be ok if I used the P143 instead of the P153 as surround speakers? Thanks,Nova!


Yes, the 143's will work fine.


----------

